# Dental Day for Benjamin **UPDATE post 33...he's home



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just dropped B Man off at the vet for his dental. Little prayers and fingers and paws crossed would be greatly appreciated for my Benny. 

I'll update when I hear from the vet!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm hoping and praying for him today- and sending him lots of love!! xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Andrea!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck, little dude. My.... you've had both ends worked on now!!!! 

What's mommy doing to you????? :w00t:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Prayers for our friend Benny!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Tammy, I'm sending lots of positive thoughts for little Benny!!! Let us know when he is back with his mouth sparkling white!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope all goes well with Benny's dental!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everything will be fine with your little men after the dental cleaning, Tammy!

In our thoughts Ulli and me will be close to you and of course him! I keep all my fingers crossed and Ulli her paws, LOL!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope everything goes well !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Good luck, little dude. My.... you've had both ends worked on now!!!!
> 
> What's mommy doing to you????? :w00t:


 :HistericalSmileyoor guy! 


Thanks everyone! Leaving them at the vet is the worst, isn't? I just keep picturing those big eyes looking at me begging me not to leave him.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sure Benny will be fine and he'll forgive you for leaving him as soon as he sees your face. :wub:
Let us know how he did and give him a hug for us.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope the time goes by fast and he is in your arms before you know it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww good luck little Benny!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Saying prayers for my man Benny. Let us know when he's done. I just HATE having to take them for stuff like this. I'm always a nervous wreck! :smpullhair:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers will be with Benny!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I know little benny will do just fine, but saying some prayers for him anyway :thumbsup:. I know I always hate leaving my babies at the vet... always feel a bit guilty, even though I know KNOW I'm doing the right thing for them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy, just said a prayer for Benny Boy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Come home well & soon little Benny!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Benny. Keep us posted.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No updates yet but hubby called to say Emma is sitting on the couch by herself looking bored. Poor baby girl.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I hope your little Ben will be okay. Sending positve thoughts your way. When do they start going for dentals?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> No updates yet but hubby called to say Emma is sitting on the couch by herself looking bored. Poor baby girl.


Shucks. Was hoping you had heard he was done. 

Isn't it amazing how the ones left at home act? I had Callie at the vet yesterday for her pre-spay CBC and BAT. My new vet is about 45 minutes away so we were gone all morning. I left Zoe & Jett at home and when we got back, they were more excited to see Callie then me! And get this...even Zoe! :faint:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am hoping Benny is doing fine and already had his teeth cleaned!!! Please let us know how he is doing!!! Sending hugs to you and Benny!!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, poor Emma, Benny will be sooo happy to be home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy. I've been in DC all day so didn't see this earlier. Sending thoughts, prayers and hugs to Benny Boo.:grouphug: Hope he's doing okay. I know how hard it is to leave them. And Emma must be missing her big brother. Let us know as soon as he's home. I'm on the Acela now and hoping he gets home before I do


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

No word yet?? :smpullhair:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still waiting to hear that Benny is alright. Praying that everything went fine.

Tammy -- it is sooooooooooooooooo hard to leave our little fluffs at the vets. I usually start crying once I get back into the car. I think it's much harder on us Moms and it is on the fluffs.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope little Bennys :wub: dental is all done & he's doing well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I'm home from DC and checking in. How's Benny?? Now I'm getting a little nervous.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well dang...I'm needing to take off for awhile and I hate to leave when I don't know how my Benny boy is doing. I'm sure Tammy is just making sure he's comfy and doting on him, but I'm getting nervous too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to read the update that Benny was fine and back home!... and no word yet. Praying all is OK. Will check back later!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HOME FINALLY! :smpullhair:

I got so busy at work I didn't get a chance to get back on here earlier. This was the 1st dental we have had at our new vet. I'll have you know I dropped him off at 9am and I didn't get an update until 5:15!!!!!! The vet told me that no teeth needed to be removed but he does have some teeth that need to be monitored. Even though I brush every other day he still has dental issues. But for right now I"m relieved that all teeth are still in check. So after my update from the vet that took hours to get they told me he wouldn't be ready for discharge until 7:30! 

In the meantime, I was tending to my only child of the day, Emma when I got a phone call from Crystal wanting to know about our poor Benny! Crystal...THANK YOU so much for thinking of us and calling! I always love chatting with you and that was so thoughtful. 

So after we hung up I got dressed and went to get him. They bring him out and he's a loopy mess! He didn't even react when he saw me. Benny has always reacted badly to anesthesia. Does anyone else's dogs just look and act a mess afterwards. It's breaking my heart. I forgot how awful this is on him. He has that terrible cough from the trachea tube being down his throat and just is out of it. Well the vet was so backed up that they didn't have my bill ready so they said they will call me tomorrow and I can pay it over the phone. :w00t: It gets better. Finally we are driving home and we are at a stop light (about 3 miles from the vet) when I go to pet Ben on the head and I notice a catheter (sp?) still in his paw!!!!! :shocked: I immediately pull over, call the vet and ask if that should still be injected into his little paw. They said they were so sorry to bring him back and they will take it out. They forgot! OMG! The vet tech was waiting for us in the parking lot. He was totally exhausted and mortified. 

We are now FINALLY HOME. Emma did a full inspection of her brother and realizes he is not feeling well. DH is off tomorrow so he'll be home with him all day. 

He did try to eat a little bit of Emma's salmon. I guess he is hungry. Do you think salmon will upset his tummy? What should I give him?

Girls thank you so much for thinking of us today and I am so sorry I didn't update earlier. I hope he bounces back quickly because seeing him like this is heart wrenching. :smcry:And I'm not exaggerating..our Benny boy is one sad looking malt right now (but at least one with clean teeth :blush


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwww I'm glad to hear that he's okay. I can't believe that catheter was still in there. I know you had to be crazy seeing that and driving at the same time. wow.

Bisou had her 1st dental 2 weeks ago, and she was so drugged up for the rest of the night. I felt so badly. She couldn't bark either..her little throat was all sore or scratchy. I felt so badly but at least her teeth were clean...so I know exactly how you're feeling right now. 

I have no idea about the salmon though. Does it usually upset his stomach? Give him a big kiss and cuddle from us! xoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My poor Benny. Zoe was a bit loopy after her dental but she had to have a couple of teeth pulled. She was the one who had a cough for a few weeks after. So that's not all that unusual but I hate it. Jett was totally fine and he was the one I worried about. They all react differently don't they? But that is inexcusable to have the port in his little leg. Sounds like they had too many patients scheduled for today. I'm so sorry that happened.

I'd give Benny whatever he's used to eating, but maybe only a half portion. Has he been eating the salmon this week? If you have chicken cooked up already, that would be more bland and a safer bet. I'm having a hard time remembering what the post op instructions were for eating. Did they give you a post op instruction sheet? I can try to see if I kept mine if you need it.

Give that sweet boy some lovies for me. I just wanna hug him. btw...I always enjoy chatting with you too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

^Thank you Andrea. I don't know how I'm gonna get him to potty. He can barely stand. I only let him eat a little bit of the salmon. They eat salmon normally. I'll see how he does. Little Bubba loves to eat lol...figures that he would still want to eat even after everything he has been through lol. The poor guy can't stand or focus but he'll still try to eat! 

Yes seeing that catheter in him on our car ride home was nerve racking! 

I"m gonna sign off for now and go downstairs with him and Emma and watch some TV. I'll update again before we go to bed in a few hours.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal....they just said to feed him a little but only if his tummy can handle it. They started their round of salmon on Sunday. Chicken was last week but I can always boil some if need be. 

And yes it's amazing how each dog reacts differently. Emma...she bounces right back from everything. Benny, well my lil boy is just always a bit more fragile when he has procedures done. 

Thanks again xoxo

Oops forgot to add...no post op instructions. No medicine, no instructions, NO BILL! What the heck?! I know they will call me tomorrow for payment but geez usually they send you home w/medicine and instructions. I was so frantic after seeing him come out into the waiting room looking the way he did that it didn't even dawn on me to ask about meds or special instructions.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad it's all over with and hope he'll feel 100% by tomorrow.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tammy, I'm glad Benny is home and ok, but I'm so sad that he was so "out of it"...I mean Ava had 10 baby teeth pulled and was running around after an hour at home.......!!! Maybe they use a different kind of anesthesia???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy, I'm so glad he's ok. I forgot all about checking earlier!:forgive me:
what a day you've had. that's crazy about the catheter thing, and the payment, and post op instructions. 

Jodi apparently is not ready for a dental yet but I'm already worried about leaving him. My cat had a dental once and she was a little slower and very wide eyed, spaced out. After her spay thou, she was quickly back to normal.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat, that's how Emma is. She had her spay and was a total girl nut afterwards. Perfectly fine. Each time Ben has had anesthesia (neuter, and 2 dentals) this is how he reacts. It's awful. I knew what to expect but you quickly forget how traumatic it can actually be on them. I just hope when we wake up tomorrow he'll have some spunk back. I'm sure he will but in the meantime it is so sad to see him. You wouldn't recognize him Pat...he's not his barky Benny self! In all seriousness though, I know he'll be fine. We just have to get thru the night. Tomorrow is a new day, fingers and paws crossed that Benny will start it off feeling better.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear Benny is home and resting though so sorry about how things were hadled. I would have freaked out too if the catheter were still in him - geez, what a fail. Give him lots of hugs and kisses from us


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you got to be kidding, how could they overlook a catheter? I'd be looking for a new vet.:angry:
I'll pray for Benny tonight, he'll feel better tomorrow, poor baby:smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy - you really had quite a day. You poor thing. And poor Benny a poorer thing. :smcry: I'm sure he'll be fine. Tyler had a really rough time with the anesthesia for his neuter and 8 teeth pulled. They ended up keeping him overnight so I guess I didn't see the worst but he was not well afterwards and ended up with diarrhea for days. When I last spoke to my vet she said she was going to try him on a different anesthesia when his dental come around -- that there are several and some dogs react better to some then others. I'm sure that Benny will just need to sleep it all off. With going potty just see if you can kind of hold him up and have him go. If he doesn't have much food or water he won't have much in him.
I think they were way overbooked at that vet and I don't think it's a good thing. Between him being there all day, their "lost in the sauce" thing with the catheter :w00t: and not even a bill, it just sounds like they're trying to book too many patients and not properly paying attention to the ones they have. I would either look for another vet or have a very serious discussion with them about their far from ideal actions of the day. Not taking the port out is inexcusable.
Try to get some rest yourself sweetie. Happy your DH is home tomorrow so he can give Benny some TLC. :smootch: to you all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see benny is home! I would have FREAKED! with that 'cath' issue!! THAT is outrageous! 
Praying both you and Benny get a good nights rest and that he'll be back to himself tomorrow!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you for all your kind words. I still can't get over what we both have been through. To think he probably sat in a cage all day being he couldn't go home till 7:30 meant they probably didn't start his dental till how late. And yes the catheter. All I keep thinking is what would have happened if I got home and then noticed it? The vet closed at 8pm. I would have had to bring him to the ER clinic and pay them to remove it. Not a good experience. I'm thinking with the price I'm gonna have to pay for this dental (the pre-estimate was almost $600) Benny should have gotten much better attention and not have been put this ordeal. 

I brought him out but he won't potty. He can barely stand. I'll try one more time but really he just wants to sleep and only opens his eyes when he has that gross cough. It sounds so uncomfortable. 

I'll update tomorrow morning. Thank you again my friends.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Tammy. Praying your beautiful baby boy has a speedy recovery. And, you, too.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is okay, except for grogginess! Hooray! He'll be totally fine by tomorrow I am sure. Some things don't sound right with your vet, though, but then every dog is different.

Since Keiko just had her dental on Friday, the experience is fresh in my mind. I brought her in at 8:30. They called me at 1pm and said she was fine, and to pick her up any time after 2pm. When I got there (at 2pm, lol) the vet said she was alert 10 minutes after the anesthesia wore off, so he gave her some Nutri Cal. 

I took her home at about 2:30, and she couldn't wait to eat, played with her toy and acted completely normal, except for a cough, which went away Sunday night. The bill was $170. I didn't have pre op bloodwork done because it had been done the week before. 

I think that if you feed him anything you want in very tiny amounts, he should be okay. They get nauseous after anesthesia, but the vet told me that if you feed them in tiny amounts over a few hours, they're just fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Suzan, thank you for sharing since you just had Keiko's dental done. I had his bloodwork done back in June so they didn't repeat it this time. $600 was my dental estimate. No bloodwork in that and they were going to charge extra for any extractions! Should be interesting to see what the final bill is tomorrow. Maybe the girls bounce back faster from the anesthesia? I don't know...Ben is a zombie. A total mess. And to think this vet is a VCA hospital in a prestigious town. It's not like I brought my dog to a butcher of a vet. Although their actions are proving otherwise. 

He did eat a little and no upset tummy but I'm calling it a night. I don't want to give him too much food. He doesn't want any water either. I'm just gonna let him sleep.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh bless his heart! What a day and what an experience. I hope Benny is alright when he gets up in the morning. I really hate this for both of you. 

My girls are getting dentals next week :w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Suzan, thank you for sharing since you just had Keiko's dental done. I had his bloodwork done back in June so they didn't repeat it this time. $600 was my dental estimate. No bloodwork in that and they were going to charge extra for any extractions! Should be interesting to see what the final bill is tomorrow. Maybe the girls bounce back faster from the anesthesia? I don't know...Ben is a zombie. A total mess. And to think this vet is a VCA hospital in a prestigious town. It's not like I brought my dog to a butcher of a vet. Although their actions are proving otherwise.
> 
> He did eat a little and no upset tummy but I'm calling it a night. I don't want to give him too much food. He doesn't want any water either. I'm just gonna let him sleep.



Oh, no, I know you'd never take your precious babies to a bad place. :wub: 

I guess some dogs don't bounce back as quickly as others. It didn't sound right to me after seeing my Keiko on Friday, but then, you're right, every dog is different. If Emma is fine after her dental, but Benny takes longer to recover, then I sure do understand what you are saying. 

But still, it would have been nice if you'd received post op info from someone there, and the bill had been less. :w00t: Sorry you had to deal with this, Tammy. Hugs.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, what a day. I'm glad little Benny is back home & hope he's feeling better soon. I was a basket case when Boo & Hannah had their dentals, but it went much more smoothly than what you & Benny went through today. Maybe males do take it harder than females. Hannah was more chipper than Boo when I picked them up. Give sweet Benny a soft pat on his adorable little head for me.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW First hugs that little guy for me! What a day it sounds like , I am glad it all turned out in the end but what a why to stack a stressful day into even more so from how they handled it all. 

More and more I see how just the whole care is going down hill on so many services regarding our pet's these day's and attitudes of people who work there not caring. It is hard enough to not be stressed when you do trust them then this  My big dog only needed two cleaning's in his life and Max has not needed one yet *knock on wood* scares me when he will 

(( hug's))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- so glad to hear that Benny is home. Lacie has very bad reactions to being under anesthesia . It usually takes her about 3-4 takes before she isn't out of it. Tilly is OK in about an hour. Very different tolerance -- just like humans.

I would give boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days. It's good that he's hungry, though.

Gosh -- I'm not certain I would be going back to this Vet. Seems likes he's too busy to really be thorough with our fluffs. Just my thoughts.

Please give Benny a special hug from his Awntie Lynn.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I bet the vet had too full a scheduled for yesterday.
How is Benny this morning?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Oh, no, I know you'd never take your precious babies to a bad place. :wub:
> 
> I guess some dogs don't bounce back as quickly as others. It didn't sound right to me after seeing my Keiko on Friday, but then, you're right, every dog is different. If Emma is fine after her dental, but Benny takes longer to recover, then I sure do understand what you are saying.
> 
> But still, it would have been nice if you'd received post op info from someone there, and the bill had been less. :w00t: Sorry you had to deal with this, Tammy. Hugs.


LOL I think maybe how I replied made it confusing. Had I brought him to a bad vet then I would have expected this treatment....but this is "supposed" to be a good vet! Back to the drawing board of finding a new vet to go to. :grouphug:


So Ben is starting to come back to life this morning. DH got home from work at 6am and he did a little tag wail when hubby came over to kiss him in our bed. :wub:He slept so close to me all night. This morning he finally went potty, drank some water and took some food. He even rolled over for a tummy rub. I think he's gonna be ok! I do plan on speaking to whoever is in charge at the vet's office though. I have every intention of expressing my disappointment. 

Thank you again for all your prayers, thoughts, concerns and kind words. I'll update as the day goes on. Hubby will call me with updates. 

Hugs and love to all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad to hear he is home.......Tammy, please check and see what they used to put him to sleep. I can't remember the name of the gas that a little dog needs but I do know my vet uses it. I changed from my old vet to this one because he had the type of gas that was NOT good for small dogs. I loved him in every other way but he did not have this and I wanted what was best for my baby. I am upset that they left a tube in him.....I am so sorry~ You were stressed enough without that added burden. CeeCee had seven teeth removed and came home running around and alert. Enough of that, so glad he is home and no teeth removed. You don't have to worry for another year!! We were all worried to say the least~~~


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad Benny is doing better this morning. Poor thing! I'm sorry that your experience at your vet this time wasn't such a pleasant one, but glad that you plan on talking to them about it...I would too. $600 for a dental sounds really high to me (especially with the kind of treatment he got) but I'm not sure what the standard prices are in your area. 

Hope Benny continues to feel better through the day today. Keep us posted.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dianne...when I speak to them today I will ask what type of gas they used. He doesn't react well to it at all. Does anyone know which type is best for our small dogs? Being I'll be looking for a new vet I'll look for one that uses a better type of anesthesia. 

$600 is steep even in NJ! I totally agree. My old vet was around $400 to $500 w/extractions.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Dianne...when I speak to them today I will ask what type of gas they used. He doesn't react well to it at all. Does anyone know which type is best for our small dogs? Being I'll be looking for a new vet I'll look for one that uses a better type of anesthesia.
> 
> $600 is steep even in NJ! I totally agree. My old vet was around $400 to $500 w/extractions.


Jackie should know which is the better one. My vet uses it, but I cannot remember the name. Also, my vet said that keeping a Maltese very warm during surgery really helps a lot. They fill up latex exam gloves with hot water and place them all around the dog during the dental. Hope this helps. 

That's a high price for a dental, even in the Northeast. If you don't have it yet, perhaps ask them for an itemized bill, so you can see the breakdown, and see exactly what they are charging you for. I did that once with another clinic, and I was appalled at the way they nickled-and-dimed me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Tammy, poor little Benny. I'm so glad daddy could get a little tail wag out of him this morning. I'm sure he'll be more himself as the day progresses. I just really can't believe they sent you home with no post op care instructions, the port in his leg and really shocked they gave him to you without payment. I had one vet who wouldn't even bring the dog out to you until after you paid!!

This is just really bad medicine imo and I'm glad you are going to give them a piece of your mind. Knowing you, you'll probably be too nice about it though. lol

As for anesthesia, Dr. Jaimie has a sticky thread in this section that talks about it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/84779-anesthesia.html

She said the two that are the best are isoflurane or sevoflurane. Jaimie prefers the isoflurane since the sevo can lower the body temperature too much. Did they have a separate person to monitor the anesthesia? I won't go to a vet that doesn't have someone to monitor the anesthesia.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I just had a break in my shooting schedule and was in the neighborhood so came home to check my e-mails and see how Benny is doing. Glad he's doing better. I would think the worst is behind him but still don't overdo the food until you know he's himself. So glad your DH is with him today. I know you all feel better about that. Happy there was a stickie on anesthesia on SM --I'm going to print it and keep it in Tyler's file. Please take care of yourself too -- I know how stressful yesterday was for you. :hugging:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Tammy, I'm so glad little Benny is feeling better. Men always
act worse when they're sick!!!:HistericalSmiley:I will say $600 is high, I got 
a quote for Libby at $450 w/o extraction and I live in Hawaii. 
Everything more expensive here. Give the little guy a hug 
for me. When I hear about Benny I always think back to 
your vaction pictures and just smile.:wub:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

As far as price goes Ollie's dental with blood work and some extractions came to around $330.00. He uses the gas that Jackie says to use (also can't remember the name).


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this........YES, it was isoflurane!!!! Don't ask the vet did you use isoflurane........ask him, What did you use on Benny? Change vets if you are not satisfied with him. Honestly leaving the stent in would have been enough for me:w00t:...Neglect!!! I hate that you had to go through that Tammy!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad little Benny is doing better today, Tammy we payed $140.00 last fall for B&B's teeth to be cleaned and that included blood work, she bounced back quickly, she did stay at the vets for 8 hours, I thought that was way to long, they told us they had a emergency and that's why


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Tam, so sorry to hear this about Benny Boy....I am outraged that they left the tube in his paw?!?!? Very irresponsible behavior. I hope you get to speak to whoever is in charge there, if not for Benny, but for all the other pets that are bought in there daily...I wouldnt be surprised if such negligence has occured on other pets too....bad!

I hope you find a better vet and I am sorry for all the stress you are going through- you are a great mommy and I know this is hard for you.

Please give kisses to my Benny Boy for me..((HUGS))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry u had to have this experience , that was terrible for them to leave the port in !! wth , glad hes doing better , poor baby , pls keep us posted ... ooo n $600 sounds like alot of money ! give benny hugs from me .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to hear little benny has perked up today!
I agree that $ quote is VERY high. I know our vet is very very reasonable ( even for our area). Quincy had his dental and had the gas that is 'quick under.. quick out' ( I do forget the name) for his dental. 
He had blood work done a few weeks before.. and believe that was abt $150-$160 and included the thyroid. The day of dental the bill was $210- and that included the antibiotic ( there and follow up at home, an extraction, plus anal glands and nail trim. Oh plus a special treatment to help prevent peridontal issue.

Does seem the vet clinic is taking on more than they can handle. I know emergencies come up..but you should have had better communication and Benny, better treatment in my opinion.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

JUST CHECKING to see how benny is doing tonight


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

dex'smom said:


> JUST CHECKING to see how benny is doing tonight


Yeah I was wondering how Benny was doing too.

Also was curious how the phone call to the vet clinic went. None of my business but I am curious. :innocent:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Tammy, I'm sorry I've been on vacation and missed this thread before....how is Benny doing? I'm shocked that they left the port in the paw!!! That is crazy stuff!! How is your lover boy :wub: doing now?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is benny doing today ? did you get to talk to the vet ?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Good morning everyone! I didn't have a chance to get back on SM and post an update last night. He is dong much better, amen! Yesterday he was still groggy but by last night he seemed to be normal, not running around but barking, eating, pottying as normal. I took today off and we cuddled in bed until after 9am. I think we are in the clear now. 

The tech called me yesterday to see how he was and I expressed my disappointment in them. She had the "office manager" call me back, not the vet, the office manager. I told her everything and said it was unacceptable that my dog was kept there for over 10 hours and I didn't get an update until 5:15. She said they were overly busy and apologized that I wasn't called earlier. She blamed the port being in his leg on being wrapped up in the blanket! She said that was not an excuse but that's how it was overlooked. I asked her if that is normal procedure that a dog sit in a cage that many hours before getting his dental and she said it can be b/c the vet takes the most "extreme" dental cases first! She also explained that if emergencies come into the office, such as a dog getting hit by a car, then that dog would be treated first. I snapped back that surely the dental tech wouldn't be the one to perform treatment on a dog hit by a car! She was pretty confrontational with me and I kept telling her that she wasn't making me feel reassured that this wouldn't happen again. She said they would do their best and if a dental is scheduled where they won't see my dog until later in the day then I would be called and can come pick him up and cancel the dental. She said it can be beneficial for them to be at the vet early so they get used to my surroundings prior to the dental. I don't think so lady, I know my dog, he is REACTIVE and sitting in a cage all day doesn't help ease his stress levels, it only adds to it. 

I also asked if there is an alternate anethesia that can be used but being an "office manager" she didn't know for sure but thought there are other ones that be used instead. Glad that option was given to me from the beginning. 

She reduced my total bill to $443. The invoice is being mailed to me so I'll see what the breakdown is. She also said that Benny's next exam is free of charge and has a goody bag of treats and dental products waiting for us at the office. 

I think I will begin looking for a new vet once again. I didn't walk away feeling reassured one bit. I tend to give second chances but really this experience was a nightmare and the follow up phone call only fueled me more. I can't put Benny and Emma through something like this again and feel terrible that Benny had to be stressed like this. 

Quick poll....I've always gone to VCA vets. Do most of you? What are the core differences between a VCA practice and one that isn't one? Being I'm gonna start researching new vets I'm curious to see what you all think. 

I'm gonna go enjoy my day off. I think Benny could handle a bath today to get the aftermath feeling of that vet off of him! It's a beautiful day outside...some sunshine and a bath will be just what he needs to make him feel himself again.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im glad benny is getting better and if i was you i would find another vet asap! good luck onyour search , give benny hugs from me.


----------

